# support for 4K-sector disks and util-linux-ng v2.17

## x2es

Hi!

This post applies to both topics "Hardware support" and "add ebuild into portage".

I got a problem with hdd WDC WD6400ARS-00Y5B1.

This HDD uses 4K-sectors and requires for a special allign of partitions (otherwise disk perfomance will be very slow). (http://anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3691)

This is supported by Windows 7. For Windows XP proposed WD Align tool (http://www.wdc.com/en/products/advancedformat/). Nothing is said about Linux.

As soulution is proposed (http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.utilities.util-linux-ng/2926):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> install kernel >= 2.6.31, util-linux-ng 2.17, and use fdisk.
> 
>  You will see  The latest fdisk uses disk topology information from
> ...

 

(Util-linux-ng 2.17.1 Release Notes: ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux-ng/v2.17/v2.17.1-ReleaseNotes)

I have not found util-linux-ng in portage - only util-linux. Does it make sence to include util-linux-ng into portage?

I solved my problem by using WD Align tool, but it is huge way.

related post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796905.html?sid=02910a9a7c7db2878bc4f5b9074b5326

----------

## Jaglover

```
# fdisk -v

fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.1)

```

That's what it says on my box. I have sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.1 installed.

----------

## x2es

Thanx

----------

## cyrillic

Also worth mentioning :

You can use parted with the --align option instead of fdisk.

----------

